# Reliable way to sell



## Cog (Aug 11, 2005)

Unfortunately, I need to sell off a good chunk of my arsenal. I've always been a buyer of firearms, not a seller. I've tried selling by consignment once before, that didn't work out so well. I like the idea of Internet sales, Gunbroker.com seems like a good site. If anyone has any feedback on that site, others, or best practices in general, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 11, 2005)

There are always gun shows in different parts of the country. Try getting a booth? I've also known alot of people to walk around the show with their own guns, selling them to dealers. I'm sure message boards like this have people who would be interested in a new gun (myself included). I don't have any experience dealing with web sales, to be honest. If your collection is large enough, have you considered creating a small web site w/ your inventory an asking prices?


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 12, 2005)

I've never dealt with gunbroker but I've heard good things from several people that have.  Gunshows or maybe ads in your local paper also work well.

If you get a chance, shoot me a PM with what you are selling, prices, etc.  I might even be interested in something you have.


----------



## modarnis (Aug 12, 2005)

gunsamerica.com is an ebay style site as well.  Allows photo posting and name address confidentiality until the transaction phase


----------



## Cog (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm only selling about half my collection, a friend is purchasing a few pieces, which leaves me with four to go. So it's not really worth my while to open a booth at show. I'm glad to hear gunbroker has some good feedback, that seems like a nice way of doing business. Kenpotex, I'll shoot you a pm of what I'm letting go.

The transaction phase is what I'm most concerned about; how can I be sure to get paid? Gunbroker's system seems to favor the seller, so I like that.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 12, 2005)

I have been looking into a glock for my ccw of you have any let me know


----------



## Cog (Aug 12, 2005)

To save some guesswork, here's the list without descriptions. They're mostly older. If you want more info or pictures, PM me:

WW2 1911a1 .45 in very good condition (90%+), Ithaca manufacture.
M1 Carbine, also WW2 era, good condition.
Remington BDL 30.06 with scope, left hand bolt, very good condition
Marlin 39A .22 lever action, collector's piece, fair condition
H&R .22 revolver, 6-inch bull barrel, very good condition.

I'll probably post them on Gunbroker over the weekend, and report back as to how that sale process goes.

Thanks for all the advice. : )


----------

